# RM unterschiede Instinct, Altitude und Thunferbolt?



## Inselaff (11. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich den Unterschied zwischen den Bikes nachlesen kann? Aus den Infos der Homepage von RM werde ich nicht so richtig schlau.
Bzw. Kann mir jemand den Unterschied erklären?

Danke


----------



## mrwulf (12. Oktober 2015)

Dann versuche ich mal:

Was ist Dir denn beim fahren wichtig, welche Art von Touren fährst Du in welchem Gelände? 

Instinct, hat 29" und ist damit laufruhiger und hat bessere Überroll Eigenschaften, 130/130 mm Federweg vorne hinten, würde ich persönlich als Tourenbike ansehen, also neudeutsch Trailbike für alle Arten von Gelände

Thunderbolt hat 27,5 Laufräder, ist somit verspielter und wendiger, durch Lenkwinkel und progressive Dämpferkennlinie durchaus auch laufruhig bei höherem Speed, 120/120mm Federweg, würde ich persönlich auch als  Trailbike für alle Arten von Gelände ansehen, nur das es aufgrund der kleineren Laufräder spielerischer/wendiger sein wird. 

 Altitude hat 27,5" mit 150 bzw. 160 vorne und 150mm Federweg hinten, in der Ebene ganz ok, bergauf auch ganz passabler Kletterer aber erst bergab so richtig schön einsetzbar. Wenn Du viel Geländeanteil mit sehr ruppigen Trails hast und gerne auch schnell bergab unterwegs bist, dann wäre das Altitude Deine Wahl, nennt sich neudeutsch Enduro...

An meinem Beispiel, in Berlin also im Flachland fahre ich lieber mein 120mm Rocky Element MSL  (Vorgänger vom Thunderbolt) da selten längere und ruppige Abfahrten verfügbar sind und reine Vortrieb wichtiger ist auf den flachen Singletrails. 

In Wiesbaden, wo es schöne kürzere Downhills mit Sprüngen und Drops gibt, sowie zwei drei recht ruppige Downhills, ist das Altitude das perfekte Bike. In Berlin wäre mir das Altitude allerdings zu viel Rad bzw. der Vorteil bergab einfach nicht sinnvoll ausfahrbar. 

Hilft das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Inselaff (12. Oktober 2015)

Hy,
Klasse, danke für Deine Infos. Hab gelesen das die Bikes generell relativ dicht aneinander ihr Einsatzgebiet haben. 
Ich denke Thunderbolt oder Altitude sollten für mich im Spessart in Frage kommen 
Nochmal danke!


----------

